# British shorthair kitten poo problems



## samie18 (Feb 14, 2011)

My 13 week old kitten is litter trained but for some reason he keeps doing tiny single lumps of poos whenever and wherever around the house. The are not full poos and it appears he doesn't realise he has done them. He does not squat they just appear, there are about the size of two peas some days he does one or two, other days he will do three or four. He also seems to get poo stuck to his bum and tail at times again these are small amounts but we have White carpets throughout the house so we often find stains on the carpet where he has been laying when we come down in the morning.

The kitten is a British short hair his food is Royal Canin kitten 36, we did try him on whiskers kitten pouches too but there was no improvement. 

Could anybody help with any suggestions?

Thanks Sam


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

hiya how long have you had him for it can only be 1week? i would keep him in 1 room for the first 2 weeks, littertray and food in their, the room you are in most & keep him on the food that the breeder was feeding.


----------



## samie18 (Feb 14, 2011)

We have had him for two weeks now, the breeder said he was fed the Royal Canin Kitten 36 food. He has never had a problem with not using the litter tray, he just seems to have these tiny poos slip out and not even realise it, sometimes they happen when he is asleep other times it can be when he is playing.


----------



## Lorna_Cara (Aug 23, 2016)

samie18 said:


> We have had him for two weeks now, the breeder said he was fed the Royal Canin Kitten 36 food. He has never had a problem with not using the litter tray, he just seems to have these tiny poos slip out and not even realise it, sometimes they happen when he is asleep other times it can be when he is playing.


Hi we have just brought a British shorthair and we are experiencing the same where poo slips out and gets stuck to tail.. Just wondering did you ever solve the problem! Xx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi @Lorna_Cara and welcome. The thread is over 5 years old and the OP has not been seen on the forum in that time so I doubt you will get a reply from her / him.

Involuntarily pooping of small pieces can be due to constipation. The kitty is unable to empty her bowel fully when she defecates in the litter tray so small pieces of stool remain in the rectum and can pop out when she is running around playing without her being aware it is happening.

Feeding her a wet food diet, no dry food at all and adding a couple of teaspoonsful of water to every meal in the warm weather should solve the problem. (Dry food causes constipation in some cats and kittens, because they are not able to drink enough water to hydrate the dry food)


----------

